# PLEASE Help Save Palmer the Pomeranian!!!



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

Please be apart of helping with Palmers recovery. Anything can help. Originally 25% of all my proceeds go to our local pet rescue (whom my parents adopted Palmer from) but until we raise enough, 100% proceeds will be going to Palmers vet bill.
​ *Please enjoy FREE Shipping on all orders plus a 20% off coupon. Please insert this code in the “Voucher” section in your shopping cart: “20perentieorder”
*






*
*​


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

EVERYONE! Apparently over the stress of the situation, i typed the code in wrong. Here is the right code: 20perENTIREORDER


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I tried to click to read the story- couldn't open it. I'd love to help!


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you! Here is the link to his full story: http://thelittleredladybug.com/cms.php?id_cms=23


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just thought I'd post this as I can't help much right now financially....

Has your mom thought of getting Care Credit pet insurance? We had it for our Boston Terrier when he was diagnosed with leptospirosis and renal failure. It was the one thing that allowed our dog to receive a chance at treatment- though we ultimately had to put him down  Tell your parents we're thinking of them and Palmer; I know how hard Parvo is. </3


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

SheWroteLove1--

Luckily God blessed them with just enough to pay for the vet bill (my dads paycheck just came in) and of course they immediately paid for it to get everything started. My parents also try to stay away from credit cards if possible. Over the last 24hours I have been shocked over the extreme care people have had over Palmer. I really didn't think caring people existed much anymore. I am just approx. $450 away from being able to help them with the full bill. The kindness of people has amazingly helped not only financially but spiritually. 
Please continue to pray for him (or keep him in your thoughts), i honestly don't know how my mom will handle his loss, if it comes to that. And the last thing my parents need are bills piling up. 
They are such people of God and help anyone who comes there way in need, i just can't imagine not helping them in a time like this. 

Im very sorry for your boston, its always so hard loosing a pet. I really don't know why they can't have longer life spans and the illnesses they catch are so devastating. I don't know what I would do if anything ever happened to my chug. (Chi/Pug) The impact these little creatures have on us is mind blowing.


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. Palmer was blessed to have such an dedicated and loving family.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Parvo is a toughie. Sorry to read about Palmer  at least he was in good hands in the end and not treated like a novelty toy. RIP <3


----------

